#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-27
<NikitaTheLinuxUs> Heloo?
<NikitaTheLinuxUs> I Need Help
<NikitaTheLinuxUs> tp;
<NikitaTheLinuxUs> l
<NikitaTheLinuxUs> l
<NikitaTheLinuxUs> lllll
<NikitaTheLinuxUs> l
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>           
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>  
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>                                                                                                                                                                           
<NikitaTheLinuxUs>                  
<fossfreedom> totally random
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-03
<jbicha> fossfreedom: it looks like Ubuntu Budgie ships lots of icon themes! see bug 1669663
<ubottu> bug 1669663 in ubuntukylin-theme (Ubuntu) "Adapt to new Nautilus icon name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669663
<fossfreedom> jbicha: thanks for the pointer - can confirm Moka already has a symlink for org.gnome.Nautilus.  Pocillo inherits from Moka which itself inherits Faba.  The others we have to live with because of various recommendations on other dependent packages :(
<fossfreedom_> ok ... running commentary on a git bisect of mutter...
<fossfreedom_> git bisect bad / git bisect good 2.23.90
<fossfreedom_> git bisect good
<fossfreedom_> git bisect bad
<fossfreedom_> git bisect good
<fossfreedom_> git bisect good
<fossfreedom_> https://github.com/GNOME/mutter/commit/383ba566bd7c2a76d0856015a66e47caedef06b6
<fossfreedom_> confirmed - final git bisect bad displays the above commit
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: I built a mutter v2.23.91 package with a reverse patch of that commit.  All is well.  I really don't understand though the code behind that commit - and the logic in the linked bugzilla report though :(
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: also talked to ikey (upstream) - similarly scratching his head :/
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: could you file a mutter bug upstream?
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: sure - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=779538
<ubottu> Gnome bug 779538 in general "SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock() with mutter 3.23.91" [Critical,New]
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/3.23.91-0ubuntu1.1
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-04
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> everyone there ?
<fossfreedom> slown: hi
<fossfreedom> Slown: hi
<Slown> Hi fossfreedom
<Slown> how are you ?
<fossfreedom> fine thanks
<Slown> nice to see you there
<Slown> It's better to have an IRC channel
<fossfreedom> agreed.
<Slown> so, what's up ?
<fossfreedom> just working on fixing evince to display correctly in budgie
<Slown> are you working on the development of budgie 11 ?
<fossfreedom> no - concentrating on getting 17.04 out of the door
<Slown> yeah it's soon
<Slown> I'm using the LTS version
<Slown> works like a charm
<Slown> the 16.04.2 release is very stable
<fossfreedom> thanks. worked very hard on that.
<Slown> and the hwe kernel is a good thing
<Slown> I have to go now
<Slown> see you soon fossfreedom
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-05
<jbicha> fossfreedom: could you propose bug 1670054 as a merge proposal against https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/evince/ubuntu/ ?
<ubottu> bug 1670054 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince should display CSD headerbars for budgie-desktop" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670054
<fossfreedom> jbicha: k - thanks. merge proposal made
<xryuu> Hello
<xryuu> Can i install gnome extensions(dash to dock, todo.txt etc) on ubuntu budgie?
<fossfreedom> xryuu: no - those will need to be recoded using budgie-desktop applet API
<xryuu> Damn. Any extensions tho for budgie?
<xryuu> fossfreedom
<fossfreedom> I'm aware of a native applet for taking screenshots and I think there is a weather applet lurking somewhere.  Which distro are you using?
<xryuu> Im not using linux atm but im looking forward to
<xryuu> Thinking of ubuntu budgie
<fossfreedom> ah - in that case, ubuntu budgie has an applet that displays appindicators - so all ubuntu appindicators can be used with budgie
<xryuu> Would love to use dash to dock and a couple of others tho
<fossfreedom> dash to dock would be pointless under budgie-desktop - the native icon tasklist applet performs the same thing.
<fossfreedom> you can also run docky or raven which if you want a separate app launcher
<fossfreedom> raven ... typo sorry I meant plank
<xryuu> Oh ok will look into it
<xryuu> Thank you!
<fossfreedom> yw
<jbicha> fossfreedom: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-3-22&id=31832f86
<jbicha> that commit (revert) is being pushed to sid now and will be in the next zesty upload whenever that is
<jbicha> the individual who responded on https://bugs.debian.org/856603 is not on the release team so his opinion isn't final
<ubottu> Debian bug 856603 in sponsorship-requests "RFS: arc-theme/20170302-1" [Normal,Open]
<fossfreedom> jbicha: scratching my head on this.  Its a theme - the best people to validate a theme is the theme maintainer.  Not sure why people are second guessing the reasons my theme maintainers do stuff.  Whatever.
<fossfreedom> s/my/why
<fossfreedom> jbicha: imho - this will just confuse theme maintainers - they would be expecting to support all distros - now debian ... and ubuntu do stuff one way and other distro do stuff in a different way.  crazy
<jbicha> I think better Cinnamon 3.2 compatibility is a decent justification for getting the update into stretch before release
<jbicha> Debian historically is very strict about stable updates
<jbicha> https://release.debian.org/stretch/freeze_policy.html
<jbicha> if you want it in stretch I think you'll need a RC bug to go along with it
<jbicha> otherwise, it can still be uploaded to sid; but if not unblocked it just won't migrate to stretch
<jbicha> if you want to discuss more about unblocking, you can ping pochu (who is Release Team) in say, #debian-gnome
<jbicha> but I'd wait until it got into sid before worrying about unblocking
<fossfreedom> jbicha: is debian going with the breaking 2.23.9 series or staying with 2.23.8 ?  I dont see any consensus.  If they stay behind there isnt any issues.
<fossfreedom> 3.22.8 vs 3.22.9
<jbicha> 3.22.9 but that breaking change has been reverted in both gtk upstream and Debian
<jbicha> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2017/03/msg00274.html
<jbicha> like I said, the guy who commented isn't a Release Team member
<jbicha> I'm not sure I understand your comment about theme maintainers
<jbicha> everyone knows that Debian stable is very stable (does not really change much)
<fossfreedom> don't worry - I've got two people talking to me at the same time at the same time as you! They've gone now.  multitasking on a sunday.
<fossfreedom> k - I'll let the arc maintainer know about the reversion. cheers
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-27
<nroetert> Why can some applications be pinned to the panel and others not, looking at VirtualBox specificly in this case?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-02
<mpmc> fossfreedom: upgraded to 18.04 from 17.10 - no major problems. Chromium barfed at bad dns config, but deleting the old network info & using auto-ethernet fixed it. Only other issue was the lock screen reset to default. But otherwise, good job to all involved!
<fossfreedom> mpmc, much appreciated with the feedback. cheers
<mpmc> fossfreedom: I spoke too soon, did an update and now have some weird screen tearing on window movement.
<fossfreedom> mpmc, please run ubuntu-bug mutter and report the issue on launchpad
<mpmc> fossfreedom: I figured it out, it was a radeon driver update causing the glitches, enabling tearfree solved it. :)
<fossfreedom> mpmc, excellent - be aware, 18.04 is in the middle of a massive graphics update - it is running into issues at the moment - so it may be a bumpy ride for a while
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-03
<mpmc> fossfreedom: You weren't kidding about it being a bumpy ride! After an update xorg uses 10-15% cpu randomly.
<Tarawa> hey
<fossfreedom> mpmc, lol - remember to keep filing bug reports otherwise the devs will not be aware of these kind of issues.  cheers
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-02-26
<dralnix> which packages do you install to get the full budgie desktop?
